
Facebook is the Enemy Now - tyoung
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/facebook-is-the-enemy-now_us_5a396166e4b0860bf4ab9586
======
chis
Meta: the hackernews community is clearly fixated on some topics and will
always upvote articles attacking FaceBook, Tesla, Bitcoin, social justice,
Trump, and maybe a few others. A lot of the submissions are low effort and
beat out more interesting posts.

Is there any way to fix this? I come here for the interesting discussions, but
the repetitive negative articles are dragging this website down IMO.

~~~
grzm
Submit articles you think are interesting, upvote those you think are
interesting, flag those you think aren't appropriate for the site, contribute
comments which move the discussion forward in substantive ways, flag/downvote
those you think aren't appropriate. Those are pretty much the tools we have at
our disposal. Things we don't like are easy to see. Help create the site you
want it to be. It does take more work, but I think that's the main way
forward.

------
djklanac
I have my concerns too about Facebook, but this is typical sensationalist
journalism. If every statement weren’t hyperbolic I’d give it more
credibility. Why are so many journalists so bad at their craft now? Read the
NY Times, BBC or The Intercept and compare their professionalism to this
article. They’ve become an anachronism in a sea of progressive blogger shit
like HuffPo.

~~~
mc32
They make good points about data/information governance and their propensity
to sensor contrarian views... On the other hand, HuffPo does not fail at
irony. To wit: "They have destabilized traditional, fact-based journalism."

As someone said about Journos vs Trump. Don't get into trolling wars, cuz you
can't win. Stick to facts and stop sensationalizing things. Become journalists
and "newsmen" and "newswomen" for a change, again.

------
RcouF1uZ4gsC
What is interesting is that the tech companies may be seeing both the Left and
Right unite against them.

The left has always been suspicious of large corporations, especially those
with monopolies, but because it perceived the founders as part of them it gave
them a pass. The right has in the past been more hands off towards big
business. However, the right is waking up to the danger of the big tech
companies censoring them.

I think in the near future you are going to have a perfect storm where both
the left and right get together and break up these companies.

